# ADA 60cm - Espei's Escape



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

My latest Iwagumi attempt.










*Tank* - 60x30x30cm opti-white
*Lighting* - 2 x 24w T5, 6 hours
*Filter* - 1550lph external canister
*CO2* - 1BPS, glass/ceramic diffuser, solenoid
*Substrate* - Entire ADA system (Amazonia)
*Ferts* - ADA system
*Fish *- Trigonostigma espei, Amano shrimp
*Plants* - HC, hairgrass


----------



## bogdan94 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very beautiful tank...

Good work !

PS: I've seen it at AAC...


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Very beautiful HC and HG are lovely together, the shoal looks very well trained. Are you doing the photographing yourself?


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, nice tank, where did you get those stones from? Love the long stone in the center. Again, great work gf225.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

I love it!
Perfect ..:faint2:

Can you please tell us a bit about the ferts dosages and from what products of ADA?

thanks,



Dror.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Great work and beautiful plants as usual! I noticed that 3 larger stones seemed to be arranged along a single plane.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

gf225 said:


> My latest Iwagumi attempt.


That is much more than an attempt, I would say that you nailed it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice George! How's your saltwater system going?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice. I like the floating plants. They add dimension. What are they? _Salvinia_?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I may be wrong on this but I believe that is reflection of the lawn off the ripples on the surface.

Charlie


----------



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

Good job! I want to do one of these very soon and looking at yours makes me want to get started now.


----------



## SniperLk (May 25, 2008)

Very well done... If I had to say one thing I'll say that, to my mind, the rocks could have been better positioned. 

I also love those rasbora (hengeli are very nice too) :heart:


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

The tallest rock is so nice! The overall position also! I enjoy the school of rasboras very nice!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all!

Flun - Yes. I love photography, as well as aquascaping. They go well together...

keviv - These are Mini-landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials. ADA also supply them as Seiryu Stone.

A.Dror - I've used the entire ADA substrate system, ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia (normal and powder), Power Sand Special, Penac P and W. I was dosing Brighty K and Step 1 daily, as well and Phyton Git and Green Bacter in the first few weeks. I supplemented with Special Lights after 4 weeks.

Phil - My marine tank is coming along great thanks. I'm aquascaping with live rock and macroalgae (no skimmer).

hydrophyte - As mentioned, they are reflections.

Thanks, again.


----------

